# Hi



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

Hey wassup fellow maxima owners! Im new to this form so hi too all! I drive a 89' maxima 5sp VEESYX power just with a intake and all of the stupied lights! so any body got any suggetions of what i could do? i dont know much about imports i owned all chevys before


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

money's the limit my friend. What are you ulitmately wanting?


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

Well money anit a problem i make pretty good money so just suggetions would kinda help! for now till i learn more stupid stuff like intake, plugs and short shifter is what i done so a few little stupid thing before i drop some real money into it cause i just bought it last month


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

You want a screamer? Get a new VG30E from haikiman racing (sp?) for $9K. First, I would start with the suspension...

Eibach springs, Sprint if you're looking for more drop
Koni Adjustable struts
FSTB
Addco rear sway bar
Suspension Techniques front sway bar
Warp Speed Performance sub-frame connectors
Urethane filled motor and transmission mounts (crutial!)


Then you could move on to the brakes...

Goodrich SS brake lines
Brembo rotors
Wilwood/Brembo calipars
EBC pads
remove the ABS if you have it


And the most important part of the suspension, the wheel/tire combo...

17" lightweight rims. Make sure they are light and not chrome!
225/50/ZR tires or 225/45/ZR. This depends on the width of the wheel, you may need to go 215, ask a shop...

When you get done with all of that, I would get to work on the exhaust and intake...

Place Racing or Warp Speed Performance CAI
Custom exhaust if you know of a shop that does good work. Go for SS and mandrel bends.
Carsound or CatCo converter
Removed resonator if you don't mind the noise
Muffler choice: you want something lightweight with good heat dispersion so SS is a good choice. You want a perforated core muffler. A lot of the cheap 'performance' mufflers are louvered core mufflers and restrict flow. Look at the inside and you can tell.


Remember: when you go for performance on these cars, you have to be prepared to replace your transmission often as they are total pieces of crap. If you get it to actually be a fast car, you'll want to do something about that...

Hope that helps!


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

ECU upgrade from Jim Wolf Technologies is a great upgrade, but it costs around $500 new. 

You could also get in to internals with Nismo cams and gaskets, JIC pistons and titanium retainer rings. The list goes on and on... does your bank account???


----------



## Mr.Mike! (Jan 10, 2003)

Sell it and get one of the brand new '04 max's. I hear it is coming out with rear wheel drive and a DOHC v-8 engine. no mods necessary. Just some good ol ass whooping out of the box, brought to you by Nissan. That should help your bank account.


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

thanx ppl for all the help im going to full back exuast for now


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

nagal said:


> *thanx ppl for all the help im going to full back exuast for now *


IMO you should start by upgrading the wheels and tires. They are the most important part of a well-performing car.


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

Mr.Mike! said:


> *Sell it and get one of the brand new '04 max's. I hear it is coming out with rear wheel drive and a DOHC v-8 engine. no mods necessary. Just some good ol ass whooping out of the box, brought to you by Nissan. That should help your bank account. *


Are you smoking crack? The New Maxima is still V6 and FWD


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

rbloedow said:


> *Are you smoking crack? The New Maxima is still V6 and FWD  *


Yeah, but if he hasn't kept up on it recently he wouldn't know that. It was originally going to move to a V8 platform and RWD, and may still do that next year...

but yeah, if you come out of your cave you'll realize that it's still FWD and uglier than ever


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

nismo1989 said:


> *Yeah, but if he hasn't kept up on it recently he wouldn't know that. It was originally going to move to a V8 platform and RWD, and may still do that next year...
> 
> but yeah, if you come out of your cave you'll realize that it's still FWD and uglier than ever  *


There would be know way of making the current Maxima RWD, the chasis is shared with the altima so therefore it is unable to support RWD. Not to mention that shoehorning a big V8 into it wouldn't make any sense. You would loose the sportiness of the car because it's FWD.


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

for nismo1989:

if you had a sizable budget to build up a VG for turbo, say 7 grand, what internals would you install? you mentioned nismo cams >>> great, but what kind? there must be different grinds of those. and you mentioned JIC pistons. again, there must be variants of those that could be used. could you be more specific? for example, one thing i do know is to avoid the Centerforce clutch. i understand Exedy is superior.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

bonzelite said:


> *for nismo1989:
> 
> if you had a sizable budget to build up a VG for turbo, say 7 grand, what internals would you install? you mentioned nismo cams >>> great, but what kind? there must be different grinds of those. and you mentioned JIC pistons. again, there must be variants of those that could be used. could you be more specific? for example, one thing i do know is to avoid the Centerforce clutch. i understand Exedy is superior. *


About the clutch: I had no problems with my ACT, until my tranny blew (again) and it was ruined. I've never used Centerforce, but it isn't really popular with the Nissan crowd right now. I have an Exedy Pro Stage 1 on the way now... I guess in two weeks or so I can tell you what I think of that. I know that other Maxima owners have belted praise for it... we'll see.

The other stuff: well if you were using the JDM VG30ET like we were, you could use the cams from that engine and get the same results. 300ZX cams work, and are cheaper. If you want Nismo cams, they cost a lot. I forget how much, but they are hard to find stateside and are a fortune. I'm pretty sure the Nismo cams only come in one spec, but I could be wrong. More research on that...


----------

